# Shuffleboard Table



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a shuffleboard table I designed and built for a firemen's gameroom. Construction was with MDF and Maple. Finish was sprayed laquer with alum. diamond plate on the cabinet and poured epoxy on the playing surface.

Brad


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a fun project bradley, how much does that sucker weigh?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very, very nice. How were the flames done on the playing surface? I'll bet that is one happy firemen. I have a buddy that owns a bar callled the Firehouse. They have a fireman theme going on and I'll bet he would absolutely love this! Good job!

John


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Takes 4 people to lift, so its pretty heavy. Had plenty of help and a straight shot, so just made it 1 piece. Flames were done by masking off and spraying thinned down laquer so the grain would continue to show. It was a fun project to work on. A little hard on the back, but fun.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Brad,
As a former firefighter I just have one question: "Where the hell are the beer holders?":laughing::drink:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Firehawkmph, can't you play shuffleboard with one hand and hold the beer with the other??? :laughing:

Very nice looking project. Like it a lot!


----------

